# Chauffage



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon et bien j’ai chopé leur rhume et un qui toussait semaine dernière. Donc pas la « grande forme ».

Ma maison est normalement bien isolée ... fenêtres, volets changés en 2015 etc et maison bien exposée aussi puisque soleil toute la journée sur 3 côtés dans la salle puisque nous avions construit en pensant à ce que le soleil soit toujours présent et sur vide sanitaire pour éviter l'humidité. 

Mon mari m’a dit qu’il faisait bon car il est en forme, jamais malade et en teeshirt ... ça doit être moi mais quand même dehors il fait froid et humide 😏 alors déjà je reçois dehors et bien la c’est rapido de chez rapido 😀 les parents habitués à Chantou  ...

«  bonjour, tout va bien ? »

alors toujours une à raconter « bla-bla-bla » 

« donc OK je ferme car je chauffe ... 🙌😅 »

Comment faire les transmissions rapides ... conseils de Chantou « aïe » Métal vient de me taper sur les doigts 

Bon le soleil revient timidement 🌞


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

Chantou un rhume est dû à un virus et pas au froid. Tu as été au contact d'un virus. On a plus de rhumes l'hiver car nous vivons plus "enfermés" donc les virus passent plus facilement de l'un à l'autre. Mais le froid ne cause pas les rhumes. Il est donc impropre de dire "j'ai attrapé un rhume j'ai dû prendre froid". On a tendance à vivre dans des intérieurs trop chauffés. Pour moi l'humidité est plus inconfortable et difficile à vivre que le froid.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Ok Dr Catie 😅🤕 t’as raison 2 gamins nez qui coule et

un qui toussait de temps en temps semaine dernière. Normal arrive avec un simple gilet !


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

🩺 🌡️ disponible quand tu veux pour une consultation à distance ! Si on peut rendre service. 😉😁
On va voir revenir en force tous les virus de l'hiver que le port du masque nous avait presque fait oublier les deux derniers hivers. Galère ... Pas vraiment de solution à part porter un masque dès qu'un accueilli coule du nez, éternue ou tousse. Ce qui revient presque à devoir porter un masque non stop 🤔😮‍💨


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

La téléconsultation une maman la pratique souvent.

C’est pas mal SI évidemment cela est possible, gain de temps 👍

Dans les déserts médicaux, c’est une obligation car pas le choix


----------



## twilight (27 Septembre 2022)

un rhume c'est virus on l'attape pas par le froid


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Alors la sécu va être très vigilante sur les trop nombreux arrêts de travail avec la teleconsultation. Dr Catie dit à Chantou de pratiquer a ces accueillis et a elle même le lavage de nez 3 fois par jour! C'est radical contre le rhume.


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

et bien ici kikinette est bien malade, je pense une bonne grippe... je sens qu'elle me la refilé car là je couve.... demain c'est mercredi donc repos pour moi pas de trajet école en espérant que ça aille jeudi si j'ai pas de fièvre la petite ira a l'école sinon bé elle restera a la maison


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon et bien rien ne vaut un bon repas et HOP C’EST PARTI 🎼🎹🎤💃


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

Je confirme ! 
Alors voici ma feuille de soin : 
Lavage de nez 3 à 4 fois par jour avec pipette de sérum physiologique, 
Petit cocktail de vitamine, 
Éviter aux maximum l'exposition aux virus, 
Et en bonus un petit bisou de M. Patrick Chantou au moins matin et soir pour que lui aussi soit malade y a pas de raison ! 
En trois à cinq jours guérison garantie comme pour tous les rhumes même sans traitement 😉😂
Feuille de soin réservée au patient chantou bien sûr M. Chantou lui réservant ses bisous je pense.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Au fait les gamins peuvent faire la sieste dehors bien emmitouflés … après + de virus 😅

Et moi je reste au chaud bien sûr 🙌


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

je préconise le grog le soir  🤪


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Alors pour le grog,
Le premier soir boire un grog et dormir avec 3 couvertures.
Si pas d’amélioration, le lendemain soir prendre 3 grogs et une seule couverture…


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

Caro35, vieille recette bretonne je pense ! Je connais la version avec du Chouchen. Imparable ! 🍷😃


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Je déteste le grog c’est pour ça que je ne guéris pas vite 😏
Je déteste le Ricard ... Patrico me dit « allez il est l’heure du Ricard ...ça ira mieux, fais comme moi ... et tu seras en forme » 😀


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Le grog est normand aussi avec du Calvados! Est ce la légende populaire qui dit que l'alcool tue les microbes.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Dr Catie travaille sur l'immunité collective avec sa distribution de bisous matin et soir à Chantou !
Si ça se trouve Dr Catie etudie la covid!


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui oui ! Les scientifiques du monde entier s'intéressent à mes recherches ! Rassurez vous je n'utilise pas mes accueillis comme cobayes. Quoi que ... 🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Je voulais vous demander ... les gamins dehors pour la sieste, c’est normal qu’ils soient gelés 😀😅 contre le virus on m’a dit ...


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

bon ici pas de repas pour ma part, pas très faim du coup j'en profite pour faire un petit jeune de 48h
les médoc je les fuis la seul fois ou j'ai pris un cachet dernièrement c'était du doliprane quand j'ai eu la covid a cause des courbatures

et a cause de mon épaule quand je ne peux plus bouger le bras

sinon repos bien au chaud sous la couette 

ce soir je vais chercher ma fille a l'école a 16h30 et pouf 17h pyjama au lit pour moi devant 2 broke girls (à mourir de rire), pour le repas celles qui ont faim mangeront des sandwichs elles se débrouillent moi je prends soin de moi pas le choix

ce matin kikinette a eu droit a un lait de poule miel ça lui a fait du bien, moi café pour rester debout et eau


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon j’ai éteint les radiateurs dans la salle … je vais mieux et SANS RICARD 🥴

J’ai combien de doigts …. 11 🤣

Le soleil


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Tu as oublié le H à Richard, ah non c’est Patrico 😬


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Caro et Dr Catie

Enfin de compte lorsque l’on va bien comme aujourd’hui et pourtant 9 degrés à l’extérieur, car sérum physiologique etc … pas besoin de chauffage

Il fait bon ou on s’habitue 😀

Hier j’ai entendu pour économiser de l’électricité … prendre une douche FROIDE très bon pour TOUT

📌 Activer la circulation sanguine
📌 Irrigation des organes importants
📌Ça évite les varices (recommandé pour les jambes lourdes)

Heu … au moment de la canicule car la … dur dur 🫣 les jambes OK … le corps … GLAGLA ❄️


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Contente de voir que tu vas mieux.
Est-ce que Patrico t’as fait des bisous magiques et chopé ton rhume à son tour ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

😂 en Bretagne on se baigne en toute saison. Alors une douche froide ... Même pas peur ! 🌡️🤣 
Et au pays basque c'est un peu la même chose ... 😐 D'ailleurs une pensée pour les collègues des Pyrénées Atlantiques où des pluies très importantes sont prévues aujourd'hui ! ♥️


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ben moi je suis bretonne et frileuse, impossible de me baigner dans la Manche, je vais plutôt au sud : le Morbihan c’est plus chaud 😆


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Oui quand je parle du Sud c’est Vannes et pas Marseille 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Chut Caro ! Il ne faut pas divulguer nos bons plans ! Trop de touristes après ! 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Caro … on avait compris 😀 

Pareil pour la Normandie les médias disent toujours … prévisions pluie etc …

OUI OUI continuez comme ça, moins de parigots le week-end 👍 et moins d’embouteillages pour le retour 👏👏


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

J’ai reçu une idée pour augmenter la chaleur de la pièce de vie. Ça s’appelle CHAUFFAGE *TEALIGHT. *

A priori ça fonctionne super bien

C’est mettre des petites bougies sur un socle de pot en terre cuite et au dessus un gros pot en terre.

⚠️ ATTENTION

le pot qui est au-dessus du socle est brulant. Le faire le week-end

🧐 Êtes vous au courant de cette méthode pour économiser de l’électricité ou du bois de chauffage ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Septembre 2022)

Test covid.


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Oups @Catie6432 😬
En fait, ça craint les côtes en Bretagne, le sable est toujours mouillé, et les cachalots viennent s’échouer..

@Chantou1 pour les bougies, je ne suis pas trop pour… Elles dégagent souvent des particules polluantes ou nocives. On m’en offre souvent mais je les allume dehors sur mon rebord de fenêtre.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Oui Caro. Sans compter les marées noires, et il fait toujours moche, et dès fois l'eau elle est même pas là quand on veut se baigner ... Bref, nous on prévient juste, c'est pour rendre service !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Caro

Exact la fumée en + avec les détecteurs de fumées
vu sur FB et bcp de témoignages positifs 🧐 d’autres disent un bon pull 👕

L’immobilier en Bretagne prend de la valeur. Bcp de parigots s’y installent suite au covid


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Sinon @Chantou1 tu mets une doudoune comme Elizabeth dans son bureau 😆


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Elizabeth B. pas la Queen 🪦


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Au fait ça marche fort LEBONCOIN j’avais 2 lits parapluies en trop, vendus 20€ pièce et encore reçu des demandes


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Caro

La QUEEN n’en a plus besoin. Elle est là haut avec son chéri ...car elle aimait son Philippe ...c’est dingue ... elle l’a suivi moins d’un an après ...ça c’est de l’amour 😍


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ou de la vieillesse tout simplement 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

Ou les deux ! 🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Sur le BONCOIN les acheteurs mettent même leur téléphone lors des échanges de messages avec leur nom et prénom pour assurer de leur sérieux .

Moi je trouve ça bien, mais le 1er arrivé c’est donc vendu. Car il y a de faux acheteurs et ils disent bien de ne pas transmettre son téléphone. Je vends devant ma porte. Une fois une était surprise que je ne la fasse pas entrer 😅

HO PERSONNE NE RENTRE CHEZ MOI même pas les parents 🙌😃 et je n’ai pas envie de finir dans les faits divers après je ferai des cauchemars ou plus ... si je suis morte ... ce serait terrible pour le forum HAHAHA 

Donc j’envoie uniquement mon adresse.


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Vous êtes tellement romantiques les filles 🥰😍❤️


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi, je ne leur donne pas mon adresse, on se retrouve toujours devant l’église 🔔 en plus c’est plus facile à trouver 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Non elle aimait son Philippo. J’ai vu un reportage sur sa rencontre.

Oh j’ai Patrico ... gueule de flic ou de garde du corps avec ses cheveux comme les militaires. Il se les rase lui-même ... les cheveux 👋😀

Et avec tout ce que j’ai vendu, je me vois mal apporter à l'église, la j’ai la gendarmerie ou la police municipale 👮‍♂️

J’ai déjà vendu des voitures


----------



## Caro35 (29 Septembre 2022)

Moi j’ai vendu une voiture en mettant juste une affiche « à vendre » dessus. Un gars s’est arrêté et hop vendue ! Mais je crois que j’avais laissé un CD de Patriiiick dans l’autoradio, fait ch***


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Caro

j’en ai vendu bcp. Je faisais TRÈS attention avant à l’époque des chèques de banques si vrai ou faux.

TOUJOURS quand la banque est ouverte.

J’avais demandé sur quelle banque le chèque et le nom de l’acheteur.

J’allais donc sur internet voir l’adresse et téléphone de la banque que j’appelais pour leur demander s’ils avaient fait un chèque de banque pour X et de quel montant.

Ils me répondaient et OK je signais ma carte grise.

Une fois j’ai eu la trouille. Je n’avais absolument pas procédé de la sorte. J’étais à mon boulot et le gars m’avait dit qu’il était flic donc viendrait avec sa voiture de fonction.

Donc il arrive avec le truc sur sa voiture mais sans activer le son

Et je vends pdt le repas !

Banque fermée. Stress total. J’appelle à 14 HEURES .., une horreur

Oui oui nous avons bien fait un chèque de banque de x€

J’étais décomposée. J’avais vraiment flippé. Ouf cool tout allait bien. 

La dernière fois, en espèces … pas confiance « faux billets » … malgré que le gars est mécano au village voisin .., et alors … c’est marqué HONNÊTE ?

Donc sommes allés ensemble à ma banque et la banque me dit de mettre tous ces billets dans leur distributeur et s’ils font faux, je le saurai le lendemain !👎🏼😡

« HO JE VENDS MA BAGNOLE MAINTENANT donc voir de suite si les billets sont vrais ?! OK ? »

Oh la la … elle a fait son JOB et est descendue au sous-sol vérifier si les billets étaient bons avec sa machine pourrie !

OK ils sont vrais.

OK vous les encaissez et mon reçu.

Et après j’ai signé.

Maintenant pour éviter le stress, je vends au site connu que l’on voit à la TV

« Vendezvotrevoiture… etc » ou autre.

Tu gagnes moins mais je m’en fou. Et ton virement sous 48h.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

Je vends plein de trucs sur leboncoin et entre autre un matelas à mettre dans un lit d’enfant 10€

Ayant une autre demande pour ce matelas, je contacte quand même la personne intéressée hier et qui me répond qu’elle ne peut pas encore le payer.

Ça m’a choquée et je lui ai répondu « je vous l’offre »

J’attends sa réponse.

Si elle vient, j’en profiterai pour lui donner quelques trucs qui peuvent l’intéresser.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Septembre 2022)

👍👏


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Alors hier j’ai encore vendu et en même temps d’autres petits trucs … résultat au départ c’était pour 20€ et au final 25€ 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Pêche à la ligne …. Le poisson … 🤣🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bon j’ai des nouvelles de la personne qui ne pouvait pas pour les 10€

« Bonjour,
C'est très généreux de votre part mais je n'ai juste pas encore été payée. Si vous l'avez encore quand mon salaire sera là, je vous le paierez sans problème »

Moi « Je vous le réserve alors 😊 »

Je vais mettre quelques petits choses et lui donnerais si cela l’intéresse bien sûr.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Caro et Catie

Bon et  bien j’ai vendu mon matelas à l’instant et bien très belle voiture SUV pour 7 personnes de marque Peuxxxt et très récente. En + cette marque est chère même au niveau assurance 🤨

Donc bizarre ... attendre sa paie pour payer 10€ 🧐🤨😏

Leur 4eme enfant ...

Bon ma mère m’avait toujours dit de ne pas juger les gens sur leur voiture  ... OK ...mais quand même très récente.

Ste Chantou 😇😀😅


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Octobre 2022)

Peut être une loa (location avec option d'achat). C'est très utilisé actuellement.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Oui peut-être et c’est très bien aussi. Il faut faire ses calculs en fonction de ses besoins car c’est à perte.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Octobre 2022)

Pas toujours.. je pratique la location Vdl, véhicule de loc. Intéressant,  voiture neuve tous les 6 mois, asurance tous risques incluse,  pas de contrôle technique,  pas de changement de pneus ni essuie glace...etc..0 réparation ni entretien.
Quand on voit les prix des voitures,  même entrée de gamme, et leur  prix après 3 ans, sachant qu'en plus d'ici quelques années elles ne vaudront plus rien du tout.
Je garde mon epargne.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Oui c’est un calcul à faire si tu la gardes après 4 ans ou pas, ce qui est notre cas en général.

On la vend aussi pas trop tard pour qu’elle ne perde pas trop et en général on rajoute pas énorme

Les voitures d’occasion se vendent bien même + que l’argus car les neuves il y a trop de délai..


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Enedis aura la possibilité de désactiver temporairement et à distance l'alimentation électrique de certains ballons d'eau chaude de 12h à 14h

Cela pourra techniquement commencer à partir de samedi 15 octobre et jusqu'à la fin de l'hiver.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Metal tu paies combien « environ » par mois x 6 mois  ? 

Car c’est perdu malgré tout 

Exemple 300€ x 6 = 1.800€ donc à chaque fois perdu ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@chantou, tout dépend du véhicule, là j'ai un petit suv, environ  220€ assurance incluse.


Je ne débloque aucune épargne et ce n'est pas non plus un prêt,  0 entretien.

Oui c'est un coût,  mais ce n'est pas perdu, en tout cas pour la totalité de la somme, car pour un véhicule classique (sans leasing ni loa etc), tu payes ton assurance en plus, l'entretien, vidange, changement pneus contrôle technique. 
Je préfère garder mes petits sous, surtout que les véhicules vont perdre énormément maintenant. Je vins de lire plusieurs article qui mentionnent le coût moyen annuel du budget auto, entre amortissement achat, énergie , entretien assurance,  ce coût varie entre 5195€ et 9885€.
Dans le budget, nous faisons en sorte de ne pas dépasser 250/280€ de loyer voiture, on rajoute les frais d'essence, hors vacances on va dire à peine 1 plein et demi et quelquefois moins.
On va dire moins de 400€.
Ce qui me fait 4800€ à l'année,  donc moins que la moyenne pour un véhicule constamment neuf, je le prends avec 10kms au compteur et surtout bien équipé,  j'adore les boites autos, et les sièges chauffants, les adaptateurs de vitesse etc...


Le véhicule actuel est à partir de 33000€, je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de mettre autant d'argent dans une voiture.

Nous en avons eu de plus grandes marques, plus chères donc, mais mieux en fait.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

Erreur,  je voulais dire, voiture de marques plus chères mais PAS mieux en fait !


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Metal

Oui c’est intéressant car PAS de contrôle technique, pas d’assurance, pas d’entretien etc

La dernière voiture coût 23.000€ mais il y a eu comme à chaque fois 10.000€ de reprise ou vente de l’ancien véhicule donc en réalité 13.000€

Bien sur ASSURANCE 96€ pour les 2 donc on va dire 50€ par mois x 12 = 600€

On la garde 4 ans donc 13.000/4 = 3250+600 = 3850€ Maximum et je peux la garder + si souci elle est déjà payée 🤨🧐

Donc à réfléchir SI l’on fait bcp de kms


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bon toi tu as tes petits sous sur le livret A ce qui est très bien maximum 22.950€ à 2% depuis le 1er Aout 👍😃😅


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Actuellement 12 euros le plein d'électricité pour 510 km d'autonomie donc 24 euros pour 1000 km.
Stationnement gratuit dans les villes. Très peu de frais d'entretien, beaucoup moins que sur une voiture thermique, une batterie garantie 8 ans et un prix d'achat très intéressant. Une assurance auto moins chère. Et un apport non négligeable lorsque nous voudrons changer de véhicule. On nous avait proposé un véhicule en loa nous avions fait nos calculs. Nous avons préféré acheter. Pour l'avenir, nous verrons. Il ne faut jamais dire jamais. Nous changeons de véhicule tous les 2 ans.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

Sauf que chantou, tu as oublié le prix d'achat du premier véhicule dans tes comptes. Et le contrôle technique. Et les changements d'essuie-glace ou de pneus (classique quoi !).
@Catie6432 pour quel modèle de véhicule stp ?

Car chez nous, se pose le problème de la taille des individus ... Mis à part moi, la petite (1.72cm), les autres dépassent le 1.80 , le dernier bien plus.

C'est à réfléchir car nous reculons pas mal les fauteuils avant, et du coup, si voiture trop petite, les pieds des loulous dans les sièges autos touchent les siéges avants, et çà je n'aime pas du tout.

Pour l'instant, dans le programme que nous utilisons, les véhicules éléctriques sont inabordables pour notre budget, on passerait à plus de 400€ mensuel, et on ne veut pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

T’as entièrement raison Metal 220€ c’est largement suffisant.

Nous n’avons jamais dépassé les 18/19.000€ ce qui est bcp mais en réalité valent + car achèté chez un vendeur avec super remises. Vu à la TV. Donc en réalité 3 à 4.000€ de + au niveau valeur. 

De toute façon les voitures ce ne sont pas des placements mais un plaisir ou un besoin. 

Pour nous les 2, et même le luxe supplémentaire d’en avoir une de + pour + d’indépendance.

Par contre la 2eme ça fait déjà 4 ans 1/2 et toujours aussi belle et 22.000 kms maxi et je ne la changerais pas,


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Par contre c’est clair les électriques moins chères pour faire le plein et l’entretien mais écologique je ne pense pas comme dit + haut.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Metal 1,72 m ! 👍👏👏


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Une H.....y k..a électrique. Nous achetons des voitures de concession. Elle était considérée comme neuve bien que pas en w et nous avons eu le bonus de 6 000 EUR + une remise comme elle avait 3 020 km + la reprise de notre ancien véhicule une C.....n C4. Donc un prix d'achat très "raisonnable" pour une électrique. Pas de frais de carte grise.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Nous n'avons qu'une voiture. Mon mari à une voiture de société avec son entreprise.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou, pour mon époque (fin des années 60) c'était assez galère cette taille. 
Désormais les femmes sont plus nombreuses à avoir cette taille voire à la dépasser, je ne suis plus la grande de service, encore que, dans les supermarchés, on me demande souvent des coups de main pour attraper les choses en hauteur.
C'était galère pour avoir des pantalons à la bonne longueur...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 tu as raison, il faut penser au coût de la carte grise.
Pour nous, c'est gratuit aussi.

J'ai vu le modèle dont tu parles, je le trouve sympa, mais trop petit pour nous.

Je rêve d'avoir un monstre (ouh là, vilaine plus du tout dans le moove), je ne suis plus du tout à l'aise dans les berlines classiques...

Quel confort que les cross overs ou les SUV.
Un autre style de conduite, on va devoir s'y faire, c'est malvenu de dire qu'on aime conduire de grosses bagnoles.

En ce moment nous avons 3 véhicules, le mien toujours neuf, et 2 autres bien vieilles qui ne font que les trajets ville/boulot.


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Généralmetal1988 c'est un SUV.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Alors le prix d’achat du 1er véhicule offert donc 0€


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Moi j’aime bcp SUV et c’est ce qu’on a déjà, pour s’asseoir c’est mieux que de se baisser …

Et c’est « propre »


----------



## kikine (5 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> @Chantou, pour mon époque (fin des années 60) c'était assez galère cette taille.
> Désormais les femmes sont plus nombreuses à avoir cette taille voire à la dépasser, je ne suis plus la grande de service, encore que, dans les supermarchés, on me demande souvent des coups de main pour attraper les choses en hauteur.
> C'était galère pour avoir des pantalons à la bonne longueur...


ben ici je mesure 1m65 et je peux te dire que je galère pour trouver aussi des pantalons a ma taille la plupart du temps suis obligée de porter des talons... tu me diras un coup de ruban thermocollant et ça fait un ourlet cependant moi qui adore les coupes évasées c'est pas top le thermocollant...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@kikine, toi tu peux faire un ourlet, mais moi à l'époque je defaisais celui qui était déjà fait pour rallonger le jean. Autant dire que c'était assez moche.
Maintenant les longueurs sont plus adaptées je n'ai plus ce souci.

L'important c'est d'avoir les pieds qui touchent le sol, grand ou petit peu importe, et chaque voiture ses spécificités.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 oui je sais que c'est un Suv mais je le trouve trop petit pour moi.

Pour le transport des enfants et l'espace j'aimais bien le Touran. Mais là maintenant pour mon usage au quotidien il est trop grand !


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Je ne transporte jamais mes accueillis en voiture. Et chez moi nous ne sommes plus que deux, nos enfants ont quitté le nid. Deux et notre chien. On tient à 5 adultes sans problème si besoin.


----------



## kikine (5 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> @kikine, toi tu peux faire un ourlet, mais moi à l'époque je defaisais celui qui était déjà fait pour rallonger le jean. Autant dire que c'était assez moche.
> Maintenant les longueurs sont plus adaptées je n'ai plus ce souci.
> 
> L'important c'est d'avoir les pieds qui touchent le sol, grand ou petit peu importe


oui je comprends bien ... tiens d'ailleurs l'autre fois j'ai acheté un jean sur une plateforme célèbre de vet d'occasion... n'étant pas super grande il est vrai que je ne demande pas les mesures du pantalon.. erreur il était trop court elle avait fait un ourlet
bon je me dit pas de soucis je vais le défaire et le refaire...
oui sauf qu'elle n'avait pas coupé droit bref une cata
du coup maintenant je demande si il a été modifié...


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors comme je suis une bonne citoyenne 

J’ai demandé aux parents des gilets chauds pour rester chez moi car 19 degrés qui seront prévus pour l’hiver. Il y en a une qui est habillée comme en été 🤨 pas l’idée pour sa gamine 👎🏼

Donc celle là justement a commandé une  polaire 👍 ça n’empêche qu’elle n’a pas un manteau chaud pour le matin car elle vient à pied (sport Mme) mais il fait entre 3 et 6 degrés quand même 🙁


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors il fait 8 degrés dehors et 19 dans la maison. J’ai regardé si je n’avais pas un radiateur d’allumé et bien non … 

Donc cool


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

7 dehors et 20 tout rond dedans. Et pourtant aération ce matin et les arrivées des loulous donc porte d'entrée ouverte à chaque fois.


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Merci Chantou Bodin et Catie Dhéliat pour ce point météo 🌡
Ici, 6 dehors et 21,8 à l’intérieur


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors je vais vous donner mes tuyaux après je les mets sur UT … influenceuse … conseil par Metal 

Pour économiser de l’EDF avec le microonde 

Je mets les 2 assiettes l’une sur l’autre grâce au cache couvercle … 🙌😅


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Caro … pourquoi Bodin ! Il est chauve et moche !


----------



## Caro35 (6 Octobre 2022)

Tu préfères Folin ? Il est très chevelu 😆


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Celles sur BFM aux cheveux longs


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Octobre 2022)

Moi Evelyne délia ça me va. Si je peux être comme elle à son âge. Vite ... Le contrat que je le signe ! 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’ai quand même sans la cuisine, uniquement où vont les enfants la salle et la salle de jeux 62 m2

Evelyne a *74* *ans, *vu sur internet


----------

